# Your thoughts and prayers.....



## Chris Holderman (Nov 12, 2008)

I know I haven't made many post on here and I hate for my this to be my first real one but this hit close to home. I had not talked to Mo in a few years but he was a good guy and one of the reasons I was planing on getting back into the dog sports. Sadly Mo Weldon of the Western KY SchH Club passed away after a horrible car accident. I pulled this frome the schutzhund board hope it ok because I didn't save the links to the news article.
It is with great sadness that I share the news of the passing of a good friend, Mo Weldon. Please keep his family and friends in your thoughts.
Mo Weldon of Western KY SchH Club passed away last night following a bad traffic accident. Mo was a longtime member of USA starting back in the mid 1980's. He began his life with the United Schutzhund Clubs of America as a member of the old Southern Indiana SchH Club located in New Albany, Indiana with Larry Cleamons and Matt Duffy. He later moved to Kentucky and trained with the Kentuckiana Schutzhund Club before moving south to Alabama and then back to the Bowling Green, KY area.
Mo and his wife, Tammy, have been the training directors and the driving force behind Western KY Schutzhund Club for the past several years. Many of you that have trialed at National Events over the past decade may have had the opportunity to get to meet Mo as the trial chairman for the 2003 North American and FH Championships that was hosted by Western KY SchH Club and the Tracking Co-ordinater and/or track layer for several of our USA National and Regional Events.
I will share more information about visitation and services as soon as the information becomes available and have it placed on the website as well.
*Lyle Roetemeyer*
USA President​<HR style="CLEAR: both; WIDTH: 50%; COLOR: darkgreen; HEIGHT: 3pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center">Mo Weldon, 46, died in a five car crash on Indiana State Road 111 in Floyd County Indiana near Lousiville, Kentucky. He and Tammy have a five year old son, David. Memorial services will be held at 10am Monday, November 17 at the Owen Funeral Home in Louisville, Kentucky. Visitation hours are Saturday 5-8pm and Sunday, 9am-8pm at the funeral home. The following link is to the obituary in the Louisville Courier-Journal, Mo Weldon . It has an on-line guestbook if you wish to share any memories of Mo. Guest Book. That would be a great place to leave a note with a special remembrance of Mo. 
From his MySpace page description of himself … 

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]_I Love Dog Training and Corvettes!!! I grew up in Louisville, but have been at home in Bowling Green for 11 years now. I'm fluent in American Sign Language for the hearing impaired. I'm a REALTOR for ERA Premier Realty Partners in Bowling Green, KY. I've recently changed companies and I'm loving ERA!!! I also own Masters Boarding Kennels located in Bowling Green, KY. I am a Member, Kelly Thompson Award Winner, Kiwanian of the Year Winner, and Past President of the Kiwanis Club of Bowling Green. I'm a Member, President, and Training Director of the Western Kentucky Schutzhund Club. I'm also a Member of the F&AM Goshen Lodge #503.
I have a great time selling, and helping people buy, Real Estate. It's not just my career, but a lot of fun! Also, I really enjoy traning dogs, the sport of Schutzhund, and sharing philosophical ideas of shaping their behavior. I love to be challenged in all discussions, and always enjoy a meaningful debate.
_[/FONT]


----------



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

God Speed Mo.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I didn't know him personally but am shocked at the news.

My condolences to his wife, Tammy, their son and all the family and friends.

Gillian Schuler


----------

